# Official GB/ICS Release



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

Perhaps I'm out of line for posting this question here, but I feel like there must be some info out there...

Who's got the scoop on an official update with regards to schedule? It's getting ridiculous that the original Nexus phone just got GB, and we're still waiting to come out of the dark ages.

Not that I want to get away from a rooted phone or custom roms... I just want to see a stable updated release, and the awesome customs roms to start flowing.


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Im just waiting for source kernel codes so we can have some sick	GB kernels.


----------



## cujo6801 (Aug 9, 2011)

"Birthofahero said:


> Im just waiting for source kernel codes so we can have some sick	GB kernels.


 Amen to that brother


----------



## SparkyXI (Sep 7, 2011)

All of the above, of course. Just bring on the source, and I'll be a happy camper.


----------



## 0195311 (Jul 14, 2011)

As of today, it has been 9 months and 21 days since the 2.3 SDK was released by Google. How much longer could Samsung and Verizon possibly need?


----------



## STLRampage (Sep 4, 2011)

Samsung is ALWAYS the last to update. Almost all of the newer Moto and HTC phone have updated or are just about there. (Droid x, Atrix, Inspire, etc...)

Yet even the original Galaxy S lineup is still on Froyo.


----------



## DirgeExtinction (Aug 18, 2011)

STLRampage said:


> Samsung is ALWAYS the last to update. Almost all of the newer Moto and HTC phone have updated or are just about there. (Droid x, Atrix, Inspire, etc...)
> 
> Yet even the original *US* Galaxy S lineup is still on Froyo.


There, fixed it for you.


----------

